# 2005 21Rs Massachusetts



## SpecterM (Sep 3, 2009)

I have an outback 21RS we bought in the fall of 09. We basically bought it and its been sitting in our yard for the winter. We havn't used it once. It was going to be our first camper, but we have come to realize that we just cant afford it. So basically, were gonna get it out on the market as soon as we can. We will entertain all offers.

email me at [email protected]

Details can be found here.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27972&hl=specterm&st=0


----------

